# Problème connexion (bluetooth) iphone sur imac



## vince0302 (12 Octobre 2014)

Mon clavier et mon trackpad sont connectés en bluetooth. Impossible de faire la même chose avec mon iphone. Le jumelage est possible. Ensuite sur le mac, le téléphone est indiquée comme "non connecté". En cliquant pour établir la connexion, le message suivant apparaît : "le réseau n'est pas disponible".
Quelqu'un sait résoudre ce problème ?


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

J'ai le même soucis, si je trouve tu sera le premier au courant


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2014)

Dans Préférences Système/Partage vous avez activé le Partage Bluetooth ?

Je n'ai plus d'iPhone, mais sous Android, ça marche avec mon iMac.


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

Ouais j'ai activé !!


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2014)

Un peu de lecture...

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2756?viewlocale=fr_FR
https://www.apple.com/fr/support/bluetooth/

Comme je n'ai plus d'iPhone, il me semble bien que c'est bridé volontairement par Apple. A confirmer ?


----------



## vince0302 (12 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour le dépannage. Ça marche !!!


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2014)

vince0302 a dit:


> Merci pour le dépannage. Ça marche !!!



Comment ?

Comme dans la réponse #3 ?


----------



## RubenF (13 Octobre 2014)

Bah moi ça marche pas..


----------



## Gemcela (16 Octobre 2014)

Même problème avec un iphone 4S et un Iphone 6. Aucun des deux ne veux se connecter à mon MAC. C'est énervant ........ Les réponses sont:

Assurer vous que votre mac est allumé et à porté
ou le produit ne supporte pas ......

Bref comment partager des fichiers entre mac et iphone, j'en perd mon latin


----------



## vince0302 (27 Octobre 2014)

Je vois vos messages à l'instant. A partir des conseils de Locke, pour connecter un iphone 5 mais aussi un 4s sur un imac, j'ai fais deux manips.

1) dans Préférence Système/Partage, j'ai activé le partage bluetooth
2) sur les iphone j'ai activé le partage de connexion en touchant Réglages/Cellulaire/Partage de connexion.


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2014)

Et bien dans Outils de la discussion, passe ton message en RESOLU.


----------

